# Celebrate the Beauty Photobook: Natural Type 4 Hair



## LoveisYou (Nov 18, 2009)

The thread that celebrates the beauty of natural type 4 hair.  Please post pictures.


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 18, 2009)

I'll post mine in a sec


----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 19, 2009)

:woohoo:
Keep em' comin ladies!!!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 19, 2009)

*I was introduced to Shingai of the Rock Band the Noisettes by one of the readers of my Blog and I am now in love  she's absolutely Stunning and always rocks her coils for the world to see she's just a carefree woman I  her
*














*My Girl Esperanza Spalding, she combines my two loves long type 4 hair and Jazz she's a little piece of heaven inside and out*






*More of Esperanza
*










*Got so much love for my girl India:
*











**Yours Truly**











Tis' all​


----------



## Auburn (Nov 19, 2009)

I see some type 4 in here.


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 19, 2009)

My hair:





Now for the real pics























































Her coils look small enough to be type 4


----------



## Moniquenuss (Nov 19, 2009)

Ooooo I gotta subscribe to this thread! Im 4a and transitioning! Im so so so so excited


----------



## PPGbubbles (Nov 19, 2009)

Yay!!!!! let us Celebrate the beauty of type 4 hair.... Im subscribing now cuz I know this is gonna be great!!!!


----------



## Anew (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice thread


----------



## dymondgurl (Nov 19, 2009)

Im subscribing now...great thread


----------



## Neith (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm about to leave the house, but :lovedrool:  So much dream hair!


----------



## Truth (Nov 19, 2009)

IT'S 2 EARLY FOR HAIR PORN!!!


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Nov 19, 2009)

yall got me leaving later than i expected over this gawjus hair!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 19, 2009)

wow the pics are so beautiful! i can't wait to have my hurr back.


----------



## aegis (Nov 19, 2009)

I love this thread!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 19, 2009)

i saved almost every pic in here to my 'dream hair' folder, except the members pics. that would be too creepy.


----------



## sunbubbles (Nov 19, 2009)

yay!!! This is some GAWGEOUS type 4 hair!!!! woo hoo!! keep it comin! Subscribing


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 19, 2009)

Is this Big Bodacious Hair Pics Part II?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 19, 2009)

Great pics! Subscribing...


----------



## Neith (Nov 19, 2009)

Here's some of me...


----------



## mscocoface (Nov 19, 2009)

I think I can post in this thread.  I am a 4 something.


----------



## Pooks (Nov 19, 2009)

Subscribing...  thanks OP!


----------



## anon123 (Nov 19, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> *I was introduced to Shingai of the Rock Band the Noisettes by one of the readers of my Blog and I am now in love  she's absolutely Stunning and always rocks her coils for the world to see she's just a carefree woman I  her
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Off topic, I hear she is an AWESOME performer.  I know someone who went to a Noisettes concert and he said it was better than the Rolling Stones concert he went to.


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 19, 2009)

Subscribing....


----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 19, 2009)

this!!!





LoveisYou said:


> The thread that celebrates the beauty of natural type 4 hair.  Please post pictures.


----------



## Neith (Nov 19, 2009)

_*BUMP!*_

More pics, please


----------



## Ediese (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome thread!!


----------



## Barbie83 (Nov 19, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


> My hair:
> 
> 
> Now for the real pics
> ...



OMG. Hairgasm.


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Neith (Nov 19, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


>




Adorable!  *clutches ovaries*


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## blkbeauty (Nov 19, 2009)

I'M LOVING THIS!!!!


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## onelove08 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## tomnikids3 (Nov 19, 2009)

Only one word to describe this................AMAZING!!..Very nice to see positive images of natural hair, all the models look beautiful.


----------



## Soliel185 (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Nov 19, 2009)

ME WANT MORE, GIVE ME MORE HAIR, NOW!!!!


----------



## Galadriel (Nov 19, 2009)

So pretty! 




But I'm crying on the inside b/c I don't have that gorgeous thickness.


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 19, 2009)

WOW, you ladies are gorgeous!


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Ladybug33 (Nov 19, 2009)

Wonderful thread


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Harina (Nov 19, 2009)

Pretty pics. Our hair is gorgeous!


----------



## jennboo (Nov 19, 2009)

This thread is absolutely divine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 19, 2009)

QUOTE]

Who is she?  She's stunning!


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 19, 2009)

LoveisYou said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Who is she?  She's stunning!



I have no clue but she is beautiful


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## CarLiTa (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow, my 21-yr old ovaries are in overdrive...

so is my right hand, and i right-click and save!
love this thread!

love the cute children even more! omg!


----------



## claudia05 (Nov 19, 2009)

*sigh* I wish I could see all this beautiful hair around me in real life...


----------



## Xaragua (Nov 19, 2009)

This thread is so inspiring


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a lot to look forward to


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## MummysGirl (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm loving this thread!!!!


----------



## Nelli04 (Nov 19, 2009)

This thread just made me like my hair even more, thanks for making it!


----------



## WantNatural (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm in awe...


----------



## natural_one (Nov 19, 2009)

Seeing this thread makes me wonder why some of us don't think our hair is beautiful. We have the most unique and versatile hair out of everyone! I'm glad this board promotes that beauty, be it relaxed or natural or anything in between!


----------



## klholly7777 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm in love with this thread!!!! Absolutely brilliant!!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Nov 19, 2009)

OMG I'm drooling over all this beautiful hair in this thread.....


----------



## DigitalRain (Nov 19, 2009)

There is something about big 4a/b hair. When I see it, I have the urge to just jump in it and roll around like a space walk  It looks so soft and fluffy and cushiony.


----------



## cupcakes (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow such a beautiful thread <3


----------



## asubeauty (Nov 19, 2009)

This is a great thread.  Subscribing.


----------



## Stormy (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow! I looooooove this thread! Thanks for starting it and thanks ladies for posting these lovely pics.


----------



## Keen (Nov 19, 2009)

Beautiful pictures but I wouldn't consider a lot of those people type 4 according to my understanding of hair typing.


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## testimony777 (Nov 19, 2009)

OH MY GOSH...I...AM...LOVING...THIS THREAD!!!!!!!

Stunning, absolutely stunninglove:


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 19, 2009)

Keen said:


> Beautiful pictures but I wouldn't consider a lot of those people type 4 according to my understanding of hair typing.



Please show me what pictures b/c I don't see it.


----------



## chokolate miss (Nov 19, 2009)

This needs to be a sticky...so whenever someone is ready to throw in the towel (like I unfortunately did)...they can look at this and desire to keep going.

This hair is so beautiful...I have hair just like these women (they type I mean, LOL). I can see the beauty in them and also in myself. Ohhhh, I can't wait to get my hair back!!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 19, 2009)

When I look at pics, I really think I'm close to a 4


but people will argue me down,  so whatever......

but to me its not really that far of a stretch from my head 'naked' to what I see








Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki

Taken from this album w/ more pics
http://public.fotki.com/IRRISISTABLBTCH/2005/from_scratch/
in 2007

I really dont have the springy loose curls that supposedly describe a 3 type, not without product (as it is clearly shown before product and after in that album)

the hair typing is confusing

I hate Andre LOL

Most of us have more than one hair type on our heads anyway

carry on ladies

beautiful pics!


----------



## Nayna (Nov 19, 2009)

^^^  Hair typing is so diverse.  I thought I was a 4 then I thought I was a 3.  Now I just don't give two flying f***s.  Lol, it is what it is.  I'm type Nayna.

This thread makes me want to rip these darn braids out my hair!  Beautiful.


----------



## BrandNew (Nov 19, 2009)

Absolutely LOVE this thread. Adding a few of these pictures to my scrapbook for inspiration! Thanks OP!


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 19, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> When I look at pics, I really think I'm close to a 4
> 
> 
> but people will argue me down,  so whatever......
> ...



I would say you are solid 3c b/c your curls are much bigger that what is posted here.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 19, 2009)

Nayna said:


> This thread makes me want to rip these darn braids out my hair!  Beautiful.
> 
> Hair typing is so diverse.  I thought I was a 4 then I thought I was a 3.  Now I just don't give two flying f***s.  Lol, it is what it is.


I am not sure my head fits a type, that I myself have fully identified with , only what other's see, If I'm not a 4 not a 3......

what am I what AM I?

a big poofy cloud of hair

hair type; bfc! lmao

my hair looks like cotton candy to me

hair type ;CC


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 19, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


> I would say you are solid 3c b/c your curls are much bigger that what is posted here.


really?
maybe I just don't see what other's see

I see my hair in alot of these pics, not all, but some

I dont have much curl definition in comparison to other 3's I see

anyway,  its all beautiful

loving this thread!


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 19, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> really?
> maybe I just don't see what other's see
> 
> I see my hair in alot of these pics, not all, but some
> ...



I don't know. It's all confusing. I go on Naturally Curly's website and I look at the all personal hair pictures they place on the forum . I get even more confused. Oh well, screw hair typing. My hair is versatile. If I want a curly look, I can rock that. If I want an afro look, I can rock that. If I want to rock my regular coily hair, I can rock that and so on and so on.


----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## claudia05 (Nov 19, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> really?
> maybe I just don't see what other's see
> 
> I see my hair in alot of these pics, not all, but some
> ...


I like to think that type 4 hair:
-grows up and out, not down
-does not form big deep waves
-does not need to be brush out to look fro-y
-can't be put into a ponytail but a puff


----------



## Theresamonet (Nov 19, 2009)

LoveisYou said:


>


 
Is her hair type 4a or 4b?


----------



## finickyone (Nov 19, 2009)

Irresistible, I want your hair! It's beautiful!

I am drooling all up through this thread! To me women of color are some of the most beautiful women in the world.


----------



## locabouthair (Nov 19, 2009)

I love this thread!!!

Beautiful hair and the models are beautiful as well!


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 20, 2009)

claudia05 said:


> I like to think that type 4 hair:
> -grows up and out, not down
> -does not form big deep waves
> -does not need to be brush out to look fro-y
> -can't be put into a ponytail but a puff


hey girl

my hair grows , up, out and down
it does not form deep waves, unless product is used
it was not brushed in those pics (just freshly rinsed and un-tampered with)
i can put my hair into a contained ponytail or else it is a big puff

*Taken a long time ago* 2003 (the top is held with one scrunchie with the bottom loose)



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki

no curls,  like the 3's I see



But I don't want to hijack this thread

Was just wondering about this........


----------



## claudia05 (Nov 20, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> hey girl
> 
> my hair grows , up, out and down
> it does not form deep waves, unless product is used
> ...


I don't know what to tell you. But when it comes to curl size (just that fact that you mostly have curls, not coils or kinks), shine, and degree of shrinkage I don't see anything 4 about your hair...


----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Nayna (Nov 20, 2009)

IMO 4 hair is so versatile that you can't just put it into 3 or 4 basic categories.  If it's long enough you can do a ponytail (and thats for most types), and if it's long enough, it'll hang (gravity).  It all depends on the head of hair.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 20, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> When I look at pics, I really think I'm close to a 4
> 
> but people will argue me down,  so whatever......
> 
> ...





Irresistible said:


> hey girl
> 
> my hair grows , up, out and down
> it does not form deep waves, unless product is used
> ...


 You're definitely a 3b/c love the volume you notice is just frizziness and volume resulting from not having product in your hair, not a fro. I've seen your curls defined with product and it results in very loose waves and curls that you can easily slick back into a ponytail, these are usually not characteristic of Type 4 hair. It also seems to lay flat when saturated with product, that is characteristic of type 3 hair. With type 4 hair there is no product (short of texturizers) that will give you large loose curls without manipulation.

Dont feel bad that you're a type 3 I know on this board theres this weird culture of wanting to run away from being in the "good hair" category but really it is what it is, its just a hair identification, no biggie.

Anywhoo back to this fantastic thread!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 20, 2009)

Theresamonet said:


> Is her hair type 4a or 4b?


 We would probably need a closeup of her coils to be sure, she's definitely a type 4, she seems to be closer to 4a.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 20, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> You're definitely a 3b/c love the volume you notice is just frizziness and volume resulting from not having product in your hair, not a fro. I've seen your curls defined with product and it results in very loose waves and curls that you can easily slick back into a ponytail, these are usually not characteristic of Type 4 hair. It also seems to lay flat when saturated with product, that is characteristic of type 3 hair. With type 4 hair there is no product (short of texturizers) that will give you large loose curls without manipulation.
> 
> Dont feel bad that you're a type 3 I know on this board theres this weird culture of wanting to run away from being in the "good hair" category but really it is what it is, its just a hair identification, no biggie.
> 
> Anywhoo back to this fantastic thread!


well that was a good thorough description! I have never heard type 3 hair described that way.  Only with curls period!

oh and girl trust, I have had this conversation with people personally,  I really do not see the curls in my hair, only poof,  all the 3's I see all the time have curls without product, and/or looser curls than me

your funny, I aint running from nothing,  although that was a cute assumption-really-I mean it-but this hair has been on my head too long and I been natural too long for all that

I just am just seriously saying I dont have springy spiral-ly bouncy curly  nothing,   and cant wear my hair loose.  And that's what ALL the 3's I SEE Seem to have and/or do. 

But if your description is what a 3 is, then that's the first time I have heard it concerning what it's expected to do w/product and not without


----------



## Embyra (Nov 20, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> *It also seems to lay flat when saturated with product, that is characteristic of type 3 hair.* With type 4 hair there is no product (short of texturizers) that will give you large loose curls without manipulation.



ohhhhhh i see this is the best short and sweet description i have heard yet my natural hair no product looks like 4a but recently i had a friend put gel in it for the first time ever and i had waves and curls and my hair was able to lay flat my natural hair always looked frizzy to me hmmmmm what a fountain of knowledge you are BMP


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 20, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> *well that was a good thorough description! I have never heard type 3 hair described that way.  Only with curls period!*


Thanks love!



> oh and girl trust, I have had this conversation with people personally,  I really do not see the curls in my hair, only poof,  all the 3's I see all the time have curls without product, or looser curls than me
> 
> your funny, I aint running from nothing,  although that was a cute assumption-really-I mean it-but this hair has been on my head too long and I been natural too long for all that


lmfaoo I feel you



> I just am just seriously saying I dont have springy spiral-ly bouncy curly  nothing,   and cant wear my hair loose.  And that's what ALL the 3's I SEE Seem to have and/or do.
> 
> *But if your description is what a 3 is, then thats the first time I have heard it concerning what its expected to do w/product and not without*


Yaaaay one of the best compliments I can get is that I articulated something well....just brings me joy lol



coconut said:


> ohhhhhh i see this is the best short and sweet description i have heard yet my natural hair no product looks like 4a but recently i had a friend put gel in it for the first time ever and i had waves and curls and my hair was able to lay flat my natural hair always looked frizzy to me hmmmmm what a fountain of knowledge you are BMP


:blush3:thanx coconut!! You ladies of LHCF are sooo encouraging


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Nov 20, 2009)

Loving all the pic as for hair typing so confusing to me let's just rename this thread to BIG BODACIOUS HAIR II and be happy lol


----------



## Neith (Nov 20, 2009)

Iris, I always thought your hair is 3c... and gorgeous!  

There are similarities between 3c and 4a a lot of the time.  Kinkier textured 3c can resemble type 4a hair and silkier textured 4a hair can resemble 3c.

but your coils are bigger than a type 4.  

Who knows?  Maybe you do have some 4a hiding in there too.  I have a few 3c's hiding in my hair and no one would even know unless they got all up in my head.  lol  but I'm by far a type 4 primarily.




I wanted to add this pic to the thread.  One of my fave pics of my hair to date


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 20, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> You're definitely a 3b/c love the volume you notice is just frizziness and volume resulting from not having product in your hair, not a fro. I've seen your curls defined with product and it results in very loose waves and curls that you can easily slick back into a ponytail, these are usually not characteristic of Type 4 hair.* It also seems to lay flat when saturated with product, that is characteristic of type 3 hair*. With type 4 hair there is no product (short of texturizers) that will give you large loose curls without manipulation.
> 
> Dont feel bad that you're a type 3 I know on this board theres this weird culture of wanting to run away from being in the "good hair" category but really it is what it is, its just a hair identification, no biggie.
> 
> Anywhoo back to this fantastic thread!



I disagree. You should see my type 4 hair laid w/ product. Gel is a God sent product. lol


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 20, 2009)

coconut said:


> ohhhhhh i see this is the best short and sweet description i have heard yet my natural hair no product looks like 4a but recently i had a friend put gel in it for the first time ever and i had waves and curls and my hair was able to lay flat my natural hair always looked frizzy to me hmmmmm what a fountain of knowledge you are BMP


yeah that's basically how I thought we typed our hair w/out product not with

interesting

oh and BMP, I HAVE ALWAYS CLAIMED 3 but only because that's what other's told me , but with no real explanation,  I have been wondering about this for years, hence why I even did that album years ago,  I wanted people to see how my hair behaves untouched with product or anything, not just 'after product' but it always confused me....I finally in this thread just spoke up and asked.....cause its soooo confusing to me

people look at my hair after its all conditioned/dressed/contained and think it just came that way-it doesn't. While other 3's I see can wear their hair loose and have curls I just can't/don't

OP I apologize for asking this question in this thread if it bothered you that I did so.  I really really thought twice about it ......I did not want to take away from the purpose of the thread


----------



## claudia05 (Nov 20, 2009)

Mizz Diamonds said:


> Loving all the pic as for hair typing so confusing to me *let's just rename this thread to BIG BODACIOUS HAIR II and be happy* lol


Please no. Nothing's better than the original. I like that this one is so specific...


----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 20, 2009)

Um, please remember the purpose of the thread ladies , thanks!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 20, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


> I disagree. You should see my type 4 hair laid w/ product. Gel is a God sent product. lol


I'd love to see your hair! There is such a thing as type 4a silky, that can slick down with gel.
The perfect example of this is ROBOTxcore's Professor in her thread 
My Professor's Hair a Love Story <-- I linked the page with pix. However most type 4s have type 4 non-silky with a tendency to be dry, that could never be shingled into laying down or be slicked back with gel.

However if you have curls or large waves, just from applying product, that people can see from a foot away from you, chances are, you're a type 3.


----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 20, 2009)

claudia05 said:


> Please no. Nothing's better than the original. I like that this one is so specific...


 

Thanks for saying this, as a type 4, I wanted to create a photobook in celebration of type 4 hair.  I think it's very necessary


----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 20, 2009)

Neith said:


> Iris, I always thought your hair is 3c... and gorgeous!
> 
> There are similarities between 3c and 4a a lot of the time. Kinkier textured 3c can resemble type 4a hair and silkier textured 4a hair can resemble 3c.
> 
> ...


 
absolutely beautiful and lush!


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 20, 2009)

Neith said:


> Iris, I always thought your hair is 3c... and gorgeous!
> 
> *There are similarities between 3c and 4a a lot of the time.  Kinkier textured 3c can resemble type 4a hair and silkier textured 4a hair can resemble 3c.*
> 
> ...


Neith!!! Now WHAT you said makes perfect sense. Of why my hair does not behave like the other 3's I see

Finally an answer!

This has bugged me for sooo long! 

you got more coils than me chile! 

geesh that pic is gorgeous!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 20, 2009)

Neith said:


>


 Neith your hair is sooooo lush and moisturized and soft looking and......lemme stop

Its just soooooo gorgeous


----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 20, 2009)

^^^ that woman has some STUNNING features!

I'm REALLY feelin the ladies with the ceasars in this thread, it just sets you apart and makes you sooooo chic


----------



## Lucia (Nov 20, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> You're definitely a 3b/c love the volume you notice is just frizziness and volume resulting from not having product in your hair, not a fro. I've seen your curls defined with product and it results in very loose waves and curls that you can easily slick back into a ponytail, these are usually not characteristic of Type 4 hair. It also seems to lay flat when saturated with product, that is characteristic of type 3 hair. With type 4 hair there is no product (short of texturizers) that will give you large loose curls without manipulation.
> 
> Dont feel bad that you're a type 3 I know on this board theres this weird culture of wanting to run away from being in the "good hair" category but really it is what it is, its just a hair identification, no biggie.
> 
> Anywhoo back to this fantastic thread!



Good description, I know some 2/3s who still have to use product to get their curls to define and have the frizzy pouffy halo look without product.  I thought frizz and pouffyness was automatically type 4 too, so I guess I'm still confused about my hair too


----------



## Embyra (Nov 20, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> Neith!!! Now WHAT you said makes perfect sense. Of why my hair does not behave like the other 3's I see



i agree that silky part made perfect sense


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 20, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I'd love to see your hair! There is such a thing as type 4a silky, that can slick down with gel.
> The perfect example of this is ROBOTxcore's Professor in her thread
> My Professor's Hair a Love Story <-- I linked the page with pix. However most type 4s have type 4 non-silky with a tendency to be dry, that could never be shingled into laying down or be slicked back with gel.
> 
> However if you have curls or large waves, just from applying product, that people can see from a foot away from you, chances are, you're a type 3.


 
I love the professor's hair. Her hair is gorgeous. I posted one of my pics on the first page of this thread and I posted some on the last page in this thread. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=236469&page=7


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 20, 2009)

^^^Beautiful! Yep, that definitely looks like type 4a silky


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 20, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> ^^^Beautiful! Yep, that definitely looks like type 4a silky



A lot of names come to mind to describe my hair but silky ain't it.


----------



## Irresistible (Nov 20, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


> I love the professor's hair. Her hair is gorgeous. I posted one of my pics on the first page of this thread and I posted some on the last page in this thread. http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=236469&page=7


See, your hair is VERY curly! lots and LOTS  of coils and curls

Very pretty

I guess I just dont like being a cotton candy head. I want curls w/out product!


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok I needed this thread in my life


----------



## knt1229 (Nov 20, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I'd love to see your hair! There is such a thing as type 4a silky, that can slick down with gel.
> The perfect example of this is ROBOTxcore's Professor in her thread
> My Professor's Hair a Love Story <-- I linked the page with pix. However most type 4s have type 4 non-silky with a tendency to be dry, that could never be shingled into laying down or be slicked back with gel.
> 
> However if you have curls or large waves, just from applying product, that people can see from a foot away from you, chances are, you're a type 3.


 
Not to keep this going or anything but I don't think it's accurate to say that type 4 hair can't be slicked down with gel or that type 4 hair doesn't form waves with gel. 

I am a type 4. Actually, I consider myself to be a 4b and in my avatar and siggy my hair is slicked down with gel. I can also lay my hair down with just water and get the same result. BTW, my hair is not silky either.


----------



## sylver2 (Nov 20, 2009)

this thread


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## favoured (Nov 20, 2009)

Nayna said:


> ^^^ Hair typing is so diverse. I thought I was a 4 then I thought I was a 3. Now I just don't give two flying f***s. Lol, it is what it is. I'm type Nayna.
> 
> *This thread makes me want to rip these darn braids out my hair! Beautiful.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> One of the reasons why I find it so hard to get some braids!..LOL


----------



## sylver2 (Nov 20, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> yeah that's basically how I thought we typed our hair w/out product not with
> 
> interesting
> 
> ...



hey girl..your hair is beautiful.  yes to me you are definately a type 3.  shoot i could put a million products in my hair and it wouldve never curled like yours with or without the products u use.


----------



## Kerryann (Nov 20, 2009)

Okay its official this thread makes me want to give up on texlaxing


----------



## TiZi (Nov 20, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I'd love to see your hair! There is such a thing as type 4a silky, that can slick down with gel.
> The perfect example of this is ROBOTxcore's Professor in her thread
> My Professor's Hair a Love Story <-- I linked the page with pix. However most type 4s have type 4 non-silky with a tendency to be dry, that could never be shingled into laying down or be slicked back with gel.
> 
> However if you have curls or large waves, just from applying product, that people can see from a foot away from you, chances are, you're a type 3.




See now this has me confused...I am transitioning (about 1.5 years post) and my hair has deep waves that someone can see from a foot away. However, I have little tiny ringlets/coils and not the big ones that I see 3's have...So I guess I'm a 4 fine?? Hell I don't know!!


----------



## lovenharmony (Nov 20, 2009)

um....all this hair...imma have to go to the restroom and handle my hair  Bout to have a hairgasm!!


----------



## MzK (Nov 20, 2009)

Subscribing....if my hair could look ANYWHERE as good as the models/real life ppl.........


----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 20, 2009)

i love this thread! i pointed at the screen and screamed 'thats my hair' like 5 times!  i love my type 4 hair, and it is beautiful!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 20, 2009)

knt1229 said:


> Not to keep this going or anything but I don't think it's accurate to say that type 4 hair can't be slicked down with gel or that type 4 hair doesn't form waves with gel.
> 
> I am a type 4. Actually, I consider myself to be a 4b and in my avatar and siggy my hair is slicked down with gel. I can also lay my hair down with just water and get the same result. BTW, my hair is not silky either.


 Re-read the post you quoted, the entire post is about the fact that there are some type 4's can slick their hair down with gel lol hence why I referenced robotxcore's professor. We're in total agreement.

I really don't want to take away from the purpose of this thread any further. Sorry LoveisYou!


----------



## JensOG (Nov 20, 2009)

This is a wonderful thread. I am inspired and proud to be rocking my nappy hair!


----------



## knt1229 (Nov 20, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Re-read the post you quoted, the entire post is about the fact that there are some type 4's can slick their hair down with gel lol hence why I referenced robotxcore's professor. We're in total agreement.
> 
> I really don't want to take away from the purpose of this thread any further. Sorry LoveisYou!


 
You stated that "silky" type 4's can lay hair down and other type 4's can't. This is inaccurate. My point is that you are giving inaccurate info which will only serve to further confuse others. Just wanted to point that out to you.

Carry on with the intent of the original poster.


----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 20, 2009)

*Type 4: Type Fabulous!*

*Type 4: Type Fabulous!!*





















*One of my fave looks Comb Coils!
*








​


----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Type 4: Type Fabulous!*



BlackMasterPiece said:


> *Type 4: Type Fabulous!!*​



I want those coils, so pretty!!!!


----------



## MzK (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 20, 2009)

LoveisYou said:


> I want those coils, so pretty!!!!


I loooooove doing comb coils on my mom and other people.....its soooo gorgeous and really allows you to retain length nicely


----------



## Fhrizzball (Nov 21, 2009)

This is absolute gorgeousness. There should be one for type 3's as well too.


----------



## FlowerHair (Nov 21, 2009)

OMG there are so many beautiful heads of hair in this thread


----------



## anon123 (Nov 21, 2009)

LoveisYou said:


>




Oh my, this hair! 

There are a lot of beautiful women and beautiful heads of hair in this thread.


----------



## melodies815 (Nov 21, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> See, your hair is VERY curly! lots and LOTS  of coils and curls
> 
> Very pretty
> 
> I guess I just dont like being a cotton candy head. I want curls w/out product!




Iris, it's interesting.  I was going to post my question in the 2/3 celebration thread.  I didn't.  I came here...

...and the last thing I expected was to find a beautiful 3-type head like yours with the same confusion I have regarding my DD's hair.

She is mostly 4-type...but the longer I am here, I am convinced that I don't WHAT her hair is.  It's poofy...just cotton candy-like.  It has a few coils at the bottom in the back, but the rest of her hair...

I don't know.

When it's wet (other than the very back/bottom), it is not kinky, and it does not curl/coil.  It's very thick, not kinky/ not straight.  I can comb through it from root to tip.  It just expands...wierd hair.

When I slick it with Aloe Vera Gel, I don't get waves for days.  It's bone straight.  Left alone, it's cotton candy but not very tangly at all.  She gets NO single strand knots - ever! I think I am taking good care of her hair, but I just don't know what it is outside of a nice blend of mostly 4 and maybe some 3 in there somewhere

What is her hair???  BMP...you got some science to drop on a sistah?  


LOVE THIS THREAD, OP!!!

cj


----------



## honeisos (Nov 21, 2009)

I can look at this thread all day lol   !


----------



## ingenious_mind (Nov 21, 2009)

This thread is the ish! Subscribing nowwwwww.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 21, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> *What is her hair???  BMP...you got some science to drop on a sistah? *
> 
> 
> LOVE THIS THREAD, OP!!!
> ...


Hey sweety I dont wanna take away from the purpose of this thread so PM me if you have any pix of her hair and I can let you know


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Nov 21, 2009)

This is how I feel about this thread!:heart2::lovedrool::luv2::superbanana:

I love pictures of beautiful black heads!


----------



## claudia05 (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## claudia05 (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Skiggle (Nov 21, 2009)

claudia05 said:


>



OMG..I stalk her fotki..great hair and style!!!!


----------



## claudia05 (Nov 21, 2009)

Skiggle said:


> OMG..I stalk her fotki..great hair and style!!!!


Address please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 21, 2009)

claudia05 said:


> Address please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is the ish and one of my hair idols..
she sells those scarf thingies on etsy btw..
getting one for X-mas..

http://members.fotki.com/Sarita-marie2/about/


----------



## claudia05 (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 21, 2009)

This woman Sarita is too fierce to be true!!! Her hair and her style!!






WOW!




​


----------



## MzK (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Skiggle (Nov 21, 2009)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> this woman Sarita is too fierce to be true!!! Her hair and her style!!
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Sarita-marie2/misc/feelingmoody/n33306778339711957221.html
> 
> WOW! http://public.fotki.com/Sarita-marie2/misc/feelingmoody/n33306778339711781363.html



I had that same reaction, too!!!
She makes me want to BC prematurely...lol.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 21, 2009)

I think imma support that beautiful sista and get me some of her lovely scarves


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 21, 2009)

My hair:


----------



## sylver2 (Nov 21, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> My hair:



stop showing off     j/k


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 21, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> My hair:



Oh My Goodness Gracious

WOWWWW

You truly are a Southern Stunner


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 21, 2009)

This thread is so amazing.

Every time I get the urge to flat iron my hair, I'm coming in here. I can already see this thread is going to save me a lot of time.


----------



## DayStar (Nov 21, 2009)

i LOVE this thread!


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 21, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> My hair:


Banging!!!! I luv it! as usual! great thread!


----------



## anon123 (Nov 21, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> My hair:



You and your perfect hair!  

Um, I mean, lovely hair!


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 21, 2009)

Just wanted to add my lil Maddys 4 hair..I just love her natural hair! Great thread..Subbing!


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 21, 2009)

Our Mwedzi:


----------



## Princess Tam Tam (Nov 21, 2009)

*Wakeema Hollis*

























*Marsha Hunt*










*Betty Davis *










*Vintage Pic*


----------



## Xaragua (Nov 21, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> Our Mwedzi:


That is so thick and pretty


----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 21, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> My hair:


 
Oh My! Just Beautiluscious!


----------



## Tene (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks alot for the beautiful inspiring pics!


----------



## laurend (Nov 21, 2009)

The Wadaabe















Wadaabe women


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Nov 21, 2009)

It thought this pic was HAWT....


----------



## oooop2 (Nov 21, 2009)

What a beautiful, inspiring thread!!

Pics of my hair....


----------



## jennboo (Nov 21, 2009)

oooop2= added to the list of my hair idols.

Your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!


ETA: What is your regimen??????


----------



## princessnad (Nov 21, 2009)

MzK said:


>


Wow!  Is this what they mean when they say "springy 4a coils?"



laurend said:


> The Wadaabe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are beautiful.  Nice to see W. African, type 4, long hair.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 21, 2009)

Irresistible said:


> See, your hair is VERY curly! lots and LOTS  of coils and curls
> 
> Very pretty
> 
> I guess I just dont like being a cotton candy head. I want curls w/out product!



Here's a type 3 that needs product to keep frizz away: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKwgPqyakuw


----------



## Lucia (Nov 21, 2009)

Love this thread


----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 21, 2009)

laurend said:


> The Wadaabe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful!


----------



## oooop2 (Nov 21, 2009)

jennboo said:


> oooop2= added to the list of my hair idols.
> 
> Your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words!!

My regime is REALLY simple.

I cowash 1x/week w/ a moisturizing condish.  If my scalp itchy, I wash hair with baking soda then apply a moisturizing condish as a leave-in.

I only wash my hair in chunky twist.  The only time I wash it loose is when I apply henna (that is 1x every 2-3mon)

On damp twist, I apply a leave in condish then twist my hair w/ a mix of (shea butter, coconut oil, castor oil, and jojoba oils).  I wear my hair twisted in large/med twist 90% of the time.  Twistouts/WnG/Puff ponytails the other times.  

I always sleep w/ a satin scarf over hair.  In the morning, I spritz hair w/ a glycerin-water mix and apply a small amt of my shea mix to my ends.

That's it!! 

HTHs


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Irresistible (Nov 21, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Iris, it's interesting.  I was going to post my question in the 2/3 celebration thread.  I didn't.  I came here...
> 
> ...and the last thing I expected was to find a beautiful 3-type head like yours with the same confusion I have regarding my DD's hair.
> 
> ...


yes, that sound like my hair too......minus a few details, like the combing thru LOL and mine is NEVER bone straight and the knots, but other than that......lol

I posted a sopping wet/no product vid in the 3 thread


----------



## hairsothick (Nov 21, 2009)

She might need to be in the type 3 thread, but:










Kinky Lace front


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 21, 2009)

love that kinky lace front!!


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Nov 22, 2009)

SouthernBella your twists are simply gorgeous.  I mean my DREAM HAIR, just beautiful.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 22, 2009)

​


----------



## Southernbella. (Nov 22, 2009)

hairsothick said:


>


 
That doll is fierce!


----------



## laurend (Nov 22, 2009)

oooop2's little girl


----------



## laurend (Nov 22, 2009)

I like to post 4's from around the world.  The people of the Fiji islands(South Pacific).








They were wearing the Afro before us, I think.


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 22, 2009)

This thread is awesome! I've never seen so many gorgeous heads of hair at one time . I'm looking forward to the day I go natural.


----------



## oooop2 (Nov 22, 2009)

laurend said:


> oooop2's little girl



 Thanks!!!


----------



## Skiggle (Nov 22, 2009)

hairsothick said:


> Kinky Lace front


----------



## MzK (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## MzK (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 22, 2009)

Our own Rabs77


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm not going to post her photo but here's a link to Shea What's fotki:
http://public.fotki.com/catheadface/summer_06/dscn5573.html


----------



## Nayna (Nov 22, 2009)

So not only do I want to rip these braids out but now I want to have little afro puff babies! Lmao, *this thread is just beyond awesome.*


----------



## Ladybug33 (Nov 22, 2009)

BeetleBug said:


> I'm not going to post her photo but here's a link to Shea What's fotki:
> http://public.fotki.com/catheadface/summer_06/dscn5573.html



Wow!!! She has really pretty hair.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 22, 2009)

omg does Rabs77 have a fotki? her hair is beautimous!


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Nov 22, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> omg does Rabs77 have a fotki? her hair is beautimous!


 I second that.  Her hair is


----------



## BeetleBug (Nov 22, 2009)

vainღ♥♡jane said:


> omg does Rabs77 have a fotki? her hair is beautimous!



Idk but she needs to get one asap. I love her hair.


----------



## honeisos (Nov 22, 2009)

asummertyme said:


> Just wanted to add my lil Maddys 4 hair..I just love her natural hair! Great thread..Subbing!



Good I see u added miss maddy. I love my boo boo ! Xoxo


----------



## honeisos (Nov 22, 2009)

oooop2 said:


> What a beautiful, inspiring thread!!
> 
> Pics of my hair....



OMG girl your hair is da BOMB !  I love it ..... I my wildest dreams my twists and twists-outs would look like yours ... I just  this thread


----------



## Stormy (Nov 22, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> My hair:


 
Southern Bella I just looooove your hair! I only deleted some pics so that this isn't too big.


----------



## Stormy (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow! oooop2 your hair is beautiful too and so versatile!


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 22, 2009)

*Chrystelle de Saint-Louis Augustine *(model)


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## honeisos (Nov 22, 2009)

laurend said:


> oooop2's little girl



AHHHH!  Good lord two heads of beautiful hair in one family!  ... I almost fell out my seat seeing this baby's beautiful hair ! It so pretty and thick. Good job mommy oooop2!


----------



## Creatividual (Nov 22, 2009)

Awesome thread! I luv afro textured hair. 


Some pics of my hair. I celebrate my 1st kurliversary next month!


----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 23, 2009)

AGrlCanMAC said:


> Awesome thread! I luv afro textured hair.
> 
> 
> Some pics of my hair. I celebrate my 1st kurliversary next month!


 
very pretty


----------



## oooop2 (Nov 24, 2009)

honeisos said:


> OMG girl your hair is da BOMB !  I love it ..... I my wildest dreams my twists and twists-outs would look like yours ... I just  this thread



Thanks for the compliment...I really appreciate it!!!



Stormy said:


> Wow! oooop2 your hair is beautiful too and so versatile!



Thank you 



honeisos said:


> AHHHH!  Good lord two heads of beautiful hair in one family!  ... I almost fell out my seat seeing this baby's beautiful hair ! It so pretty and thick. Good job mommy oooop2!



Yeah..She has my dream hair...LOL


----------



## Netta1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## labelfree (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow!! Drop dead GORGEOUS additions labelfree!!

Who is that natural actress we keep posting? Whats her name? I only know her by her fierce hair pix


----------



## MzK (Nov 27, 2009)

bump


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Dec 25, 2009)

**BUMPING****

Awesome encouraging thread!


----------



## bermudabeauty (Dec 25, 2009)

keep em coming bumping


----------



## RadiantBeauty (Dec 25, 2009)

Definitely subscribing and bookmarking!


----------



## YummyC (Dec 26, 2009)

subscribing!! awesome


----------



## LoveisYou (Feb 18, 2010)

drooling again!


----------



## FindingMe (Feb 18, 2010)

OP, thanks for bumping!   

this thread


----------



## MizzBrit (Feb 18, 2010)

4b checkn in


----------



## Janet' (Feb 20, 2010)

OMGee...Fabulous thread!!!!


----------



## growinghair (Feb 20, 2010)

Neith said:


> Here's some of me...


 
All of the others are nice, but I LOVE your hair! The coils are really cute.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## RedVelvet310 (Feb 20, 2010)

Could we get like... a separate forum as just an "Ode to Black Hair"... or "Natural Hair Style Ideas" ? It would be much easier to find rather than sifting through the thousands of Hair Care threads


----------



## growinghair (Feb 20, 2010)

Subscribing NOW


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## Miss AJ (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## DaPPeR (Feb 24, 2010)

my goodness>this thread makes me sick  beautiful hair!


----------



## 10WordzOrLess (Feb 24, 2010)

Jacked from bglhonline

Her freckles are beautiful, and I love that lipstick with her skintone!


----------



## Odd One (Feb 24, 2010)

I wont lie.. this last picture made me jump as I was scrolling down


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Mar 1, 2010)

This site is awesome~ I love BIG hair.


----------



## tyboogie (Mar 2, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 11, 2010)

Love this thread!


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Mar 12, 2010)

bump......


----------



## natural2008 (Mar 12, 2010)

Soliel185 said:


>


 
You have beautiful hair.  How do you get your puff in a neat ponytail?  do you tie your hair with a stocking at the base and just keep wrapping?


----------



## delitefulmane (Mar 12, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> ​




Not to hijack this thread, but is this ALL her hair??!! 












​[/QUOTE]

And who is this? Love her hair!! Doesn't she have a blog??


----------



## arosieworld (Mar 28, 2010)

bumping..........


----------



## jshor09 (Mar 28, 2010)

Loving this thread.  I can't wait until my hair is this big.


----------



## yeahisaidit (Apr 12, 2010)

Even though I'm relaxed, I love this thread!!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Apr 12, 2010)

now I feel like doing a BC


----------



## Michelle Obama fan (Apr 12, 2010)

I love this thread!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Apr 15, 2010)

i never get enough of this thread. ♥


----------



## Aviah (Apr 15, 2010)

here are some of mine...
Pushed back puff
braids
wet hair
twists
blowout


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Apr 15, 2010)

/\ Wow your hair is soooo gorgeous!


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2010)

delitefulmane said:


> And who is this? Love her hair!! Doesn't she have a blog??




Her name is Tondi
http://maneandchic.blogspot.com/2009/06/tondi-from-ohio.html


----------



## My Friend (Apr 15, 2010)

Subscribing and loving every minute of it


----------



## UGQueen (Apr 15, 2010)

omg this thread makes me wanna bc so bad 
and makes me hate my relaxed hair even more 
i dont understand why the definition of besuty in this society is that straight her is beautiful! 

i love this thread but its pissin me off that our society is so wrong when it comes down to what is pretty and what isnt, 

thanks for posting all the pics ladies there is not one pic in here that isnt simply gorg!!! 


BeetleBug said:


>


this one really caught my eye! her style reminds me of me .. love it


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Apr 16, 2010)

can we say subbing?! Where have I been?! I love this thread!


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (Apr 16, 2010)

LOVE It. THIS Is soooooo how I want my hair to look!!


----------



## LadyPBC (Apr 17, 2010)

love it - subscribing too - great thread!


----------



## LoveCraze (Apr 17, 2010)

A friend of mine who just BC'ed.


----------



## Blessedmocha (Apr 17, 2010)

Love Love Love this thread. Our hair is soooo BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Apr 17, 2010)

Pure Afro Loveliness!


----------



## upliftedjw (Apr 17, 2010)

lovin this thread!!


----------



## NaturalBoss (Apr 17, 2010)

Southernbella. said:


> My hair:


 
All I can say is wow!!!!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## oooop2 (Apr 18, 2010)

Loving this thread...Here is my contribution.  My latest fro!!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Apr 18, 2010)

oooop2 said:


> Loving this thread...Here is my contribution.  My latest fro!!


WW that is just stunning!!! How beautiful!


----------



## Truth (Apr 18, 2010)

Okay....this thread is about to give me a heart attack...every head of hair in this thread is truly beyond gorgeous.. ...


----------



## Uber (Apr 18, 2010)

this thread makes me wants to see every woman rocking their natural hair, some with braid outs, some wng's, some braids, some straightened, some roller setted,  others with TWA. I could go on and on. Truly beautiful. hmmm...reconsidering the relaxer


----------



## oooop2 (Apr 18, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> WW that is just stunning!!! How beautiful!



Thank you


----------



## Soliel185 (Apr 18, 2010)

natural2008 said:


> You have beautiful hair. How do you get your puff in a neat ponytail? do you tie your hair with a stocking at the base and just keep wrapping?


 

 Sorry - I just saw this!

Yes, I tie a length of cloth around the base, wrap it around and tuck the ends. I rarely use panthose now. I like to use fabric headbands ( I cut the seam) or strips of t-shirt b/c I think it's gentler on my hair. 

That puff pic is about 8 months old...here's a more recent one:


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Apr 19, 2010)

Luv this thread. Bumping!!!


----------



## Uniqzoe (May 2, 2010)

More pics please!


----------



## naturaltrinimaican (May 13, 2010)

Hi all! I'm so new to this but I just had to register and subscribe to this thread! I wore my hair in locs for over 6 years and only last month (April 2010) i decided to comb them out (took me 2 weeks and 2 days; one loc per hour!) - so now my hair is free and natural! This thread is so inspiring! Thanks... I'll post some pics of my hair now


----------



## thaidreams (May 13, 2010)

BlackMasterPiece said:


>



I still LOVE this photo!!!


----------



## naturaltrinimaican (May 13, 2010)

Soliel185 said:


> Sorry - I just saw this!
> 
> Yes, I tie a length of cloth around the base, wrap it around and tuck the ends. I rarely use panthose now. I like to use fabric headbands ( I cut the seam) or strips of t-shirt b/c I think it's gentler on my hair.
> 
> That puff pic is about 8 months old...here's a more recent one:


 
You have beautiful hair Soliel!  When creating this puff do you start at the hairline then smooth it back, tightening the fabric as you go along?


----------



## naturaltrinimaican (May 13, 2010)

laurend said:


> oooop2's little girl


 
lovely!  hope she never feels the need to experiment with chemicals in her hair in the future


----------



## lovelyone80 (May 17, 2010)

One of my new fav models: Kelly Moreira (LOVE her hair)


----------



## naturaltrinimaican (May 18, 2010)

twist out and bun


----------



## Mook's hair (May 18, 2010)

Somehow, I just made my way into this thread, dunno how I missed it this long. These pics have all been so much fun.
I'm your huckleberry...
my hair...


----------



## MizzBrit (May 18, 2010)

LOVE LOVE LOVe this thread!


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (May 18, 2010)

Mook I love your hair I stalk your fotki, I wish my hair can look like your when it grows up


----------



## morehairplease (May 18, 2010)

subscribing......great thread ladies!


----------



## andromeda (May 18, 2010)

Taking it back....

From the Randolph Linsly Simpson African American Collection of Yale’s online Beinecke archive of rare books and manuscripts, via Afrobella. 




Full length portrait of Zumigo; lady in very fancy dress and huge Afro, standing next to gigantic basket prop.




Bust portrait, woman with "Afro" hair dressing. Tintype, sixth plate


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (May 22, 2010)




----------



## LilMissRed (May 22, 2010)

OMG!!! I LOVE this thread! Mookie-Im off to stalk ya foki chick.. ur hair is LOVELY!!!!!


----------



## brownbean96 (May 22, 2010)

deleted post


----------



## prettybyrd (May 22, 2010)

I love the movement in her hair!


----------



## Uniqzoe (Oct 8, 2010)

I felt like this thread needing reviving. 









I love this puff bang!




I don't know this lady but she is model whose picture I found and her hair is gorgeous!


----------



## GL925 (Oct 8, 2010)

This is beautiful.


----------



## GL925 (Oct 8, 2010)

Uniqzoe, thanks for reviving this thread girlie. I needed to see this.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Oct 9, 2010)

No problem, GL925. Trust me after a humid GA summer, I needed some inspiration too.


----------



## Janet' (Nov 20, 2010)

LOVE.THIS.THREAD...


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 20, 2010)

whoa that lastpic is amazing. thanks for bumping this thread. ♥


----------



## ZkittyKurls (Nov 20, 2010)

doin the bump!


----------



## nzeee (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## robot. (Nov 28, 2010)

nzeee, i love that last one! 

oh and BUMP!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Nov 29, 2010)

i had to resurrect this thread.  it keeps me on the straight and narrow when I have thoughts of hair suicide (relaxing)  lolol


----------



## NikStarrr (Nov 29, 2010)

Thx for reviving this thread!  I've been getting bored with my natural hair (hence wearing it flat ironed lately).  Now I'm ready to wet this hair and get my bush back!


----------



## CrownCola (Nov 29, 2010)

Can't get enough of this...

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## LoveisYou (Apr 12, 2011)

aww I just love this thread!!!!


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 12, 2011)

Aviah said:


> here are some of mine...
> Pushed back puff
> braids
> wet hair
> ...



Aviah - your hair styles are GORGEOUS!  Did you do the two strand twists on wet, damp, or dry hair?


----------



## Aviah (Apr 12, 2011)

Poohbear said:


> Aviah - your hair styles are GORGEOUS!  Did you do the two strand twists on wet, damp, or dry hair?



Thank you

I did them on airdried hair and add some more water-based moisturizer to them after I'm done to help the shrink up just a little, and curl at the ends.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 12, 2011)

How did I miss this fabulousness?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Apr 12, 2011)

BeetleBug said:


> My hair:



now Y would I get married just dauuuum like this (head-to-toe) on the beach somewhere

*nicccca waaaat*


----------



## twatombl (Apr 12, 2011)

I thought I combed through all the must see posts on the board, this one is giving me life! I'm right clicking away and have found new hair twin inspiration!


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 12, 2011)

wow im so in love im printing these i want to keep them!!! thankyou so much


----------



## Uniqzoe (Apr 13, 2011)

I can't believe that I spent so many years under appreciating the natural texture of my (our) hair.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Apr 13, 2011)

BeetleBug said:


>



where can i find this dress?.... jumper? thingy

help


----------



## LoveisYou (Nov 9, 2011)

I needed some inspiration


----------



## LilMissSunshine5 (Nov 14, 2011)

I needed this thread...our hair truly is gorgeous!


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow, this thread came right on time.  I sure wish I could nail a regimen that could help me achieve manageable and attractive hair like these.  My natural hair makes me look unkept. The look stylish.


----------



## belletropjolie (Apr 6, 2012)

bumping!

just loving these styles and gorgeous styles


----------



## thatscuteright (May 20, 2012)

Still love this thread!


----------



## winona (May 20, 2012)

My contributions  These ladies inspire me.  I saved these pics from various places on the net.


----------



## Jobwright (May 2, 2013)

Bumping..WHAT AN AWESOME THREAD!!!!!


----------



## Saga (May 2, 2013)

Is it just me, or are long 4b/4c hair pics more inspiring than any other type??


----------



## dyh080 (May 2, 2013)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Is it just me, or are long 4b/4c hair pics more inspiring than any other type??



No,it is no just you.  Long 4b/c hair is breath taking, more so than any other type in my lowly opinion.  Whenever I see it I ask myself "now WHY would anyone want to alter, or 'curl define' this masterpiece?"


----------



## Saga (May 3, 2013)

dyh080 said:


> No,it is no just you.  Long 4b/c hair is breath taking, more so than any other type in my lowly opinion.  Whenever I see it I ask myself "now WHY would anyone want to alter, or 'curl define' this masterpiece?"



I especially love how fluffy anf soft it looks when it's in a big fro or twist out, I can stare at that forever


----------

